# I hate ignorant ********!



## Nick (Apr 7, 2006)

Here I am spending my own hard earned money to spay some homeless cats in my neighborhood to stop the population from growing and tonight I find that one of the cats I have spayed had been shot through the eye with a BB gun. I've seen a neighbor in his backyard shooting a BB gun into the trees, presumably at squirrels, so I'm putting 2+2 together here. I have no proof that it was him, but I intend to get the sheriff on it in the morning. I have three cats of my own, all collared and tagged, and if any of them come up wounded I'm going to beat that motherfucker to death. Excuse my language.


----------



## skynyrd1911 (May 6, 2006)

I'm guessing you're a cat lover......... :wink:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry dude...


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

If you catch him I say to castrate him with his BB gun and make sure you use a rusty BB. I am not really much of a cat lover, but recently had to have my cat who I have owned since I was 2 put to sleep. Was the sadest day of my life.


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

pop always taught me, "you ain't supposed to shoot it if you ain't gonna eat it".... course there wasn't enough left of the rat i shot yesterday with my .45 to feed the birds

MEAN PEOPLE SU#K!

danny


----------

